# new to me vinyls



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

So im allover discogs like a tramp on chips at the minute . Had some Christmas money so ordered some more vinyl , all 94/95 hardcore as its my favourite hardcore era . 

Im really impressed with discogs , tracks are easy to locate all details of releases on there etc even if there's multiple releases of 1 track . 

Gonna treat myself to a few tunes a month i think . Prices are sensible to unlike ebay


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

nice, enjoy. aint bought any vinyl for a good year now


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its been about 6 years since i have , and tbh due to rarity and locating it what did buy wasn't 94/95 stuff . Discogs has made things easy which is awesome , problem being i had 50 wants bought 10 but now have 70 wants and increasing lol.


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

I sold my vinyl on discogs about 5 years ago which ranged from 91-96 oldskool hardcore and D&B. 94-95 was my facourite era as well as it was my favourite time going out!

Discogs is far better for finding the true value and getting products in the condition you expect


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

94/95 just has a brilliant sound to it , after that it just seemed to loose its way . Recent purchases are i.o.u , the rusher , 6days , rock this place and a few others .


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

craigeh123 said:


> 94/95 just has a brilliant sound to it , after that it just seemed to loose its way . Recent purchases are i.o.u , the rusher , 6days , rock this place and a few others .


Kniteforce had some amazing music during that era so if you want to add to your collection you cant go wrong with a few more!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I love kniteforce


----------

